# ποντοπόρος ναυτιλία



## Lexoplast (Oct 30, 2010)

Ποια ναυτιλία είναι ποντοπόρος και ποια όχι; Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι ποντοπόρος είναι εκείνος που διασχίζει την ανοιχτή θάλασσα. Δηλαδή κάθε πλεούμενο που δεν είναι σε λίμνη, ποταμό ή διώρυγα ανήκει στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία; H Μεσόγειος είναι ανοιχτή θάλασσα; Ή αν ένα πλοίο πάει από την Οδησσό στην Κωνσταντινούπολη; (Και άλλες τέτοιες απορίες.)


----------



## NadiaF (Oct 30, 2010)

Ocean-going shipping είναι στα αγγλικά.

Επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω αν η ερώτησή σου αφορά τον αγγλικό όρο ή αν γενικά ρωτάς τη διαφορά μεταξύ ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας κ.λπ. και river shipping, coastal shipping, passenger shipping κ.λπ., σου δίνω την αγγλική μετάφραση και ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 30, 2010)

Βλέπω και πολλά ocean shipping δίπλα από τα ocean-going shipping (που αρκετά είναι από ελληνικές πηγές).
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, Λεξοπλάστ, είπα να σε μπερδέψω περισσότερο, γιατί άλλη απάντηση δεν έχω


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2010)

Πρακτικά, σε αντίθεση με την παράκτια ναυτιλία, ποντοπόρος ήταν, νομίζω, η ναυτιλία που γινόταν χωρίς οτπική επαφή με στεριά (και άρα βασισμένη σε κάθε λογής σημάδια, κυρίως αστρονομικά). Λέω ήταν γιατί σήμερα έχει πια GPS παντού, οπότε η ποντοπορία θα μπορούσε να συσχετιστεί με το πόσες μέρες διασχίζεις θάλασσα χωρίς να δεις στεριά, όπως π.χ. το πέρασμα του Ατλαντικού.


----------



## psifio (Oct 30, 2010)

(Σκόρπια ευρήματα προς επίρρωση των παραπάνω)
Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης λέει ότι ποντοπόρος είναι αυτός που πραγματοποιεί υπερπόντια ταξίδια. Επίσης, ο Δημητράκος δίνει την ποντοπλοΐα ως αντίθετο της ακτοπλοΐας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2010)

Ο πόντος ήταν ο πόρος, το πέρασμα όταν ονομάσαμε τον Ελλήσποντο. Επειδή η ανοιχτή θάλασσα, το πέλαγος, ήταν συχνά το πέρασμα από έναν τόπο σ’ έναν άλλο, κατέληξε στη σημασία αυτή που έχει από τα αρχαία χρόνια. Open sea.

Τα *ποντοπόρα πλοία* (που είναι *seafaring* προτού γίνουν *ωκεανοπόρα, ocean-faring*) είναι, κατά τον Πάπυρο: «πλοίο που κάνει υπερπόντιες μεταφορές, ιδίως φορτηγό πλοίο που εκτελεί πλόες πέρα από το Γιβραλτάρ ή το Σουέζ». Είναι διαφορετικό από την *ακτοπλοΐα* (*coastal shipping*).

Συνήθως το λένε _*ocean shipping*_ (λιγότερο συχνά *ocean-going shipping*), αλλά η ειδικότερη ορολογία στη μόδα φαίνεται να είναι:
*short sea shipping* (ναυτιλία μικρών αποστάσεων)
*deep sea shipping *

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2010)

Αν επισκεφτεί κανείς το Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδος (Hellenic Chamber of Shipping), θα δει στην αριστερή φάσα, αν πατήσει εκεί την επιλογή Shipping Companies:

Deep-sea Shipping
Liner Shipping
Short-sea Shipping
Passenger Shipping
Coastal Passenger Shipping
Coastal Cargo Shipping
Towage & Salvage
Yachts

Στις ελληνικές σελίδες οι αντιστοιχίες είναι:

Ποντοπόρος Ναυτιλία
Ναυτιλία Τακτικών Γραμμών
Ναυτιλία Μικρών Αποστάσεων
Επιβατηγός Ναυτιλία
Ακτοπλοϊκά Επιβατηγά
Ακτοπλοϊκά Φορτηγά
Ναυαγοσωστικά - Ρυμουλκά
Επαγγελματικά Σκάφη


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 30, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Όντως η ερώτησή μου ήταν κάπως ασαφής, κυρίως γιατί πιστεύω ότι η κυριολεκτική έννοια της "ποντοπόρου" δεν ταιριάζει με την πραγματική έννοια και ότι δεν εννοούμε όλοι το ίδιο όταν το λέμε. Για παράδειγμα, το NEE θεωρεί ότι η ποντοπόρος ναυτιλία είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα από το passenger shipping (και επί της ουσίας δεν έχει άδικο), αλλά αυτό εδώ το πλοίο που πάει Οδησσό-Πειραιά πληροί τους όρους και των δύο κατηγοριών και ίσως και 1-2 άλλων. (Και πιάνει λιμάνι και στο Alexandropoulos [sic].)


----------



## Themis (Nov 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τα *ποντοπόρα πλοία* (που είναι *seafaring* προτού γίνουν *ωκεανοπόρα, ocean-faring*) είναι, κατά τον Πάπυρο: «πλοίο που κάνει υπερπόντιες μεταφορές, ιδίως φορτηγό πλοίο που εκτελεί πλόες πέρα από το Γιβραλτάρ ή το Σουέζ».


Τα όρια είναι ασφαλώς ασαφή, αλλά νομίζω ότι το πρακτικό κριτήριο είναι αυτό που ανέφερε ο Νίκελ. Γενικά η ναυτιλία μέσα στη Μεσόγειο δεν χαρακτηριζόταν ποντοπόρος. Ως προς τη διάκριση από την επιβατική ναυτιλία, πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψη ότι ο όρος shipping από μόνος του, χωρίς περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση, χαρακτηρίζει κατ' αρχήν την _εμπορική _ναυτιλία.


----------

